# Skype on FreeBSD 8.0



## errd (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone has up and running Skype?

Had no success with both:
net/skype12 - built, but can't log in
net/skype - port marked as broken.

Is there any chance to run linux build of skype?


----------



## sim (Apr 5, 2010)

Skype 2 is running fine for me on 8, although I only use it for IM. I don't have a working mic so can't comment on the VOIP aspect.

From memory I can't remember how I installed it but I didn't do anything fancy. Most likely just built from ports.

Not sure if that helps!

sim


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have Skype running fine (chat and talk) on PC BSD 8 (which has FreeBSD 8 underneath) on Thinkpad T42.


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 6, 2010)

See this thread.


----------



## mruhe-s (Jun 1, 2010)

tankist02 said:
			
		

> I have Skype running fine (chat and talk) on PC BSD 8 (which has FreeBSD 8 underneath) on Thinkpad T42.


Hi, how did you manage to get skype running.... I am stuck


----------



## shamim3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

*How to install skype*

`kldload linux`

copy http://kobyla.info/soft/distfiles/skype_static-2.0.0.72-oss.tar.bz2 to /usr/ports/distfiles

`cd /usr/ports/skype`

`vi Makefile` and comment out line number 28

`make install clean`


----------



## kenorb (Oct 22, 2010)

This version after install I see empty contact lists, no balance (status says Online). It's only on mine or something known?


----------

